# Any Suggestions for Vacation Village at Parkway?



## wdaveo (Feb 17, 2008)

I am a bit disappointed that I was unable to get the exchange I wanted for Spring Break, and ended up with Vacation Village at Parkway.

I continue to read mixed reviews, but since we are committed I am trying to stay positive and make it a great trip!

There aren't any recent reviews, but am wondering if anyone has information as to what is going on there now...are there new buildings?  Is there still construction?

I will be there with my hubby and two children (11 and 13).  Would like some recommendations as to which location I should try to request (do they take requests ahead of time?)

I've read that some people are requesting Building 15 - as it is brand spanking new - but perhaps there is construction going on which makes another location preferable.

Any suggestions for us?

Thanks!

Dawn


----------



## Kola (Feb 17, 2008)

You don't get much of a view in any location at this resort due to build-up density in and around it. But the location is just fine, you have easy access to Rt.192 with all stores and restaurants close by. The disadvantage for your two children will be a small pool relative to the number of guests, limited space between tall buildings and few amenities for young people. It all depends what do they want to do. We were in Orlando in Dec. 2007 but I don't recall any construction when I visited the resort briefly. 
K.


----------



## Vodo (Feb 17, 2008)

I actually prefer the two newest buildings of the original phase of VVP.  Buildings 5 and 6 are closer to the bulk of the resort's amenities and there's no construction there for sure.  We were placed momentarily in one of the newer buildings on a visit a year ago.  The new unit was pretty much identical to those in Buildings 5 and 6, but it was much farther from the playground, barbecue area, main pool complex, fitness center, nature walk, and internet room.  It also had a much smaller television (the units we've had in Buildings 5 and 6 had large screen projection televisions).  We asked to be moved and were kindly accommodated.  They assign units based on your check-in day, so you may or may not have a lot of options depending on the day of the week you arrive.

We've enjoyed VVP, but can understand why others have not.  It doesn't have the "resort" feel that some places do.  It doesn't have gated security.  Its amenities are neither vast nor diverse and it has limited activities.  On the positive side, the units are very large (unless you have only a B side), well appointed, and very nicely maintained.  The staff is friendly and accommodating.  We like the open air balconies and the (limited first-come, first-serve) covered parking.  The location is close to all things Disney as well as shopping and restaurants.

We've stayed at VVP probably three times and have always enjoyed our visits.  We put a high premium on unit quality and the units there are really quite nice.

Cindy


----------



## silvib (Feb 17, 2008)

We stayed there almost a year ago and enjoyed it - they were in the process of tearing down a lot of trees, ready for further construction.  I agree with Cindy that it doesn't have the resort feel and if you want a view from your vacation unit, it's not the place to be, but the location is ideal and it serves its purpose well.  The units were clean and nicely furnished.  Somewhat unique (for us) in having a 2 bed unit which was 2 independent units, there was only 2 of us anyway, so we only used one side.  Great for 2 couples, or older children, as it gives independence, but for a family with small children, I'd prefer a 2 bed unit with a larger living area and all in one.


----------



## gateacher (Feb 17, 2008)

We stayed a couple of years ago.  We booked a 2 bedroom but didn't know that it was a lockoff until we arrived.  It was great for us.  My DH and I, 3 sons, and my parents all enjoyed our stay.  I recall that there was a pool between every two buildings.  The buildings were angled so the pools were sort of shady.  That was great for us because it was June and VERY HOT.  However, I'm not sure how great that will be during Spring Break.  The room was wonderful.  My parents had the smaller side and we took the larger side.  There was a towel exchange so I didn't have to do laundry everyday.  VVAP is the only timeshare that we've ever stayed in that had a daily towel exchange.  We absolutely loved it.  There was some activities but we didn't participate because we were there for the parks.  I think you will be pleased. It is also very near to the Arabian Knights dinner theater. We didn't have time for that either but it was always crowded.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 17, 2008)

*Nice to see Cindy posting today!  Long time no see!  Missed you!*

I agree with everyone here. 

Love the units' interiors.  We have stayed at this resort twice and it is Gold Crown all the way, very different from some resorts that have good and bad areas.  

I would still ask for something newer, not the older units that were original because they don't have washers and dryers in units at all and are probably not as nice, though I haven't seen them so don't know. 

We had one unit that had a very hard bed, but the second unit had a great king bed.  The whirlpool tubs are very nice and fit two people.  The interiors are every bit as nice as the Marriotts!  

You will love it, but it doesn't have as much of a resort feel as others we have been, but then again, a comfortable, clean and beautiful unit is so valuable while visiting the parks.  Enjoy!


----------



## Vodo (Feb 17, 2008)

Buildings 5 and 6, while in the original older phase, do have washers and dryers -- even in the B side units.  I do know that some of the original construction does not, but those two buildings (which were the last built in the first phase) for sure do.

Cindy


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 17, 2008)

I think only buildings 1 and 2 lack the washer/dryers.  I remember our tour back in 2000, when the salesman proudly announced that the units wouldn't have washer and dryers because owners chose big-screen televisions instead.  I thought, "what owners are you asking?" because the first building was just being finished at the time.  I wonder what happened to the gorgeous sales center we saw?  It disappeared a while back, along with the big-screen televisions.


----------



## gjw007 (Feb 17, 2008)

Vodo said:


> Buildings 5 and 6, while in the original older phase, do have washers and dryers -- even in the B side units.  I do know that some of the original construction does not, but those two buildings (which were the last built in the first phase) for sure do.
> 
> Cindy



Cindy,

I have stayed in a 'B' unit in building 6; it did not have a washer/dryer nor does VVP guarantee that the 'B' units will have them.  There is a washer/dryer down the hall.  I don't know whether the newer building with the 'B' unit have washer/dryers or not but as stated, it isn't something that VVP claims is with the unit.


----------



## Vodo (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey Gary -

Unless I'm totally mixing up my Disney area lockoffs (which is possible because we've stayed at so many), I'm pretty sure that the two times we had the A and B sides in Building 5/6, we had a washer dryer in both sides.  I'm trying to remember exactly where I think they were located in the B side.  I thought it was either near the bathroom or the kitchen.  Again though, maybe my senility is getting the best of me.  I could be mixing it up with the lockoffs at River Island or those at Summer Bay -- both of which had w/d's too.  Pardon my mistake if I'm wrong.  In any event, I know for sure that the A side units in Buildings 5/6 at VVP had washer/dryers.  

Cindy


----------



## gateacher (Feb 18, 2008)

When we stayed in the 2 bedroom lock off, we had 2 washers/dryers so my mom and I both had access to one.  It was great because they are always the small stackable kind.


----------



## wdaveo (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you for all the excellent suggestions!   Does anyone know if they take requests ahead of time if I were to give them a call?

We are going spring break so I am sure the resort will be very crowded.  

(By the way, we will have the 2 BR lock-off.  Should be fun...we'll give my kids some independence and see how it goes.)

Dawn


----------



## gjw007 (Feb 19, 2008)

Cindy,

The 'B' side unit where I stayed didn't have a washer/dryer as I had to use the washer/dryer down the hall (it was how I found out that there is a room on the floor with washer/dryers).  The setup for washer/dryer is better than DVC studios because at least it was inside the building and on the same floor.  I've never used them but I understand the washer/dryers are near the pool area for DVC.  From what others have reported, there may be 'B' units for VVP that do have washer/dryers but I don't know for sure as my experience has been that they don't.  I take the position of don't expect them but they may be there.  The 'A' side does as well as have a dishwasher and a stove rather than a hotplate that was in the 'B' side.  http://www.dailymanagementresorts.com/Resort.aspx?resort=5 provides a description of the unit (as 2-bedroom but it touches on the 'A' side and 'B' side).  They have built more buildings since I've been there (last count I have is 12 buildings with the goal of stacking 20 buildings onto the property), so it would be easy to have stacking washer/dryers installed in the closet space near the kitchen in the 'B' unit.  VVP works well for many but I have found other resorts that I like better for my vacation style.  I do think people will enjoy their vacation when staying at VVP.


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 20, 2008)

stayed there in 7 - which I disliked - too many speed breakers in silly places and 3 which I loved.

the layout was a little different - but not greatly.

since I was traveling with mother - nice views would have been great - but this place doesn't have any. although they did give us a first floor - thank goodness. Mother can't do steps any longer. and yes they have elevators - but your never know.

do not feel safe in building 7 -  guess in building 3 -  just saw the Arabrian nights next door - but in 7, 8, 9 you are aware that these people can come over to the resort. there is nothing stopping them.


----------



## wdaveo (Mar 4, 2008)

spiceycat said:


> do not feel safe in building 7 -  guess in building 3 -  just saw the Arabrian nights next door - but in 7, 8, 9 you are aware that these people can come over to the resort. there is nothing stopping them.



What do you mean by 'not feeling safe' in building 7?  Is it near the entry to the resort or something?  (What is meant by "these people"?)

Thanks!


----------



## wdaveo (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice.   I did some research and ended up calling and requested Bldg. 12, upper floor, facing the nature preserve.  

I wasn't sure if it would be better to get a newer building or not...and I had trouble getting information out of the person I was talking to.  She did say she thought this would be a quiet(er) location. 

Does anyone have any comments or see any reason why I should perhaps request something different?

(I KNOW hubby wouldn't like being near the pool at spring break!)

Thanks!

Dawn


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 12, 2008)

They have  built a building #12?  Wow!  

That is amazing because those buildings are just huge.  There are a lot of RCI points being sold at VV at P.  Not that there is anything wrong with that, but I keep seeing those units on eBay for very low prices, with the points attached.  

What a deal those resales are.  

You will love the units, which are every bit as nice as the Marriotts on the interiors.  I would much rather stay at Vacation Village at Parkway than about 90% of the others.  

My favorites in order:

Any Disney resort is always number 1
2. Marriott Cypress Harbour 
3. Hilton International Drive
4. Hilton Seaworld
5. Vistana Villages
6. Bonnet Creek
7. Lighthouse Key
8. Vacation Village at Parkway
9. Cypress Pointe
10. Marriott Grande Vista (older units are disappointing, but new units would be #2, over Cypress Harbour, but there are no guarantees).

Do we ever have to settle for anything of lesser quality than the above 10choices?  No, because we plan ahead, and believe it or not, we always get what we want in RCI with a blue week.  We also make great use of the Accommodations Certificates through II for our Orlando trips.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 12, 2008)

wdaveo said:


> What do you mean by 'not feeling safe' in building 7?  Is it near the entry to the resort or something?  (What is meant by "these people"?)
> 
> Thanks!



Spiceycat was referring to the lack of security, which allows anyone, including the crowds of Arabian Knights goers, to wander onto the property.  

The security doors are a joke on those buildings because anyone can follow a person with a key card.


----------



## wdaveo (Mar 12, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> They have  built a building #12?  Wow!



Actually, I think they have quite a few more than 12 now.  I was actually wondering in my post if I should request one newer than 12...(although I think 12 may have been build last year.)  They at least have 15 with plans for 20.


----------



## JLB (Mar 12, 2008)

Christmas, 2006, we had a couple days to kill before the family arrived and we checked in at OL.

We killed some time with the weasels at WG, then I decided to check out a few resorts that we had known about over 20 years, but had never seen.

I believe this was one of them, and we gave it four thumbs up, and then I quickly put my hands back on the steering wheel.   

If I'm not thinking of the wrong place, we liked the privacy, that the resort was the only thing down that road, so there was feeling of relaxation amidst all the hub bub of the 192 mess.

I am not as familiar with Orlando resorts (although that's where we started our timesharing) as I am with SW FL resorts, but I liked the looks of this one.  It gave off good vibes . . . curb appeal . . . must be Karma.


----------

